# Alpha 3 And Lost Use Of Headset



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

After update to ALPHA 3 I lost use of headset. I can't hear anything with the headset plugged in.


----------



## lynyrd65 (Oct 8, 2011)

I also noticed this issue. It does play through the head phone jack for me it's just way too quiet to be useful (you have to listen VERY closely).


----------



## heavenly (Nov 24, 2011)

Reboot into recovery and reinstall alpha3. It fixed the headset issue for me.


----------



## matthindle (Oct 19, 2011)

Or, just boot into WebOS and then back into CM7. This worked for me in getting rid of the problem.


----------



## tmphallenser (Nov 9, 2011)

I experienced a partial loss, e.g the headset only work under certain circumstances. Can someone confirm the following bug?

1. Reboot
2. Select a song from the music widget and start playing it
3. Insert headset (-> speakers are now disabled, but I can't hear anything from the headset)

If I change the order of steps 2 and 3, then everything works fine.


----------



## nfigot (Nov 24, 2011)

tmphallenser said:


> I experienced a partial loss, e.g the headset only work under certain circumstances. Can someone confirm the following bug?
> 
> 1. Reboot
> 2. Select a song from the music widget and start playing it
> ...


I can duplicate, but it is very low sound instead of disabled. It is just so low you probably are thinking the sound is off.

Neil


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Silly question but did you check your sound settings in from the home page then settings/sound/volume and check the media settings?
Mine was slighly low, checked this and found the media setting at 3/4. Set it to full and all is well again.


----------



## nfigot (Nov 24, 2011)

Warus said:


> Silly question but did you check your sound settings in from the home page then settings/sound/volume and check the media settings?
> Mine was slighly low, checked this and found the media setting at 3/4. Set it to full and all is well again.


Yes - checked sound settings in advance. I can dupe the super faint sound headset issue with all volumes set to max.

Start winamp and use built-in speakers and then plug in headset. Sound is faint at max volume through headset.
Plug in headset and then start winamp and sound volume through headset is fine.

Issue seems to involve switching from built-in speaker to headset while music is already playing.

Neil


----------



## video61 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hope this works for you. I also had no audio in headphones but sorted this by plugging in headphones and rebooted with headphones inserted and hey presto it just about blew my ears off. My only problem then was that the audio was coming from speaker and headphones so unplug headphones and hey presto, everything works. Hope this helps.

Tony


----------



## oomba (Oct 13, 2011)

I can confirm that if you put the headphones in BEFORE you start an app that has sound it works fine.

I was having issues with the headphones yesterday as well. So I force stopped the music application, put the headphones in, and then restarted the music app and everything worked as normal on the device. Really strange.


----------

